# Need some advice about slingshot



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey ladies and gentlemen, so I'm thinking of getting another slingshot after playing with the torque. However this time I wanna try TTF but still stay with using looped tubes, what slingshot fits these requirements ? I looked it up on internet but most of them are banded, some do mention they accept tubes but doesn't say whether it's TTF or OTF. I was watching the ocularis video from simpleshot and in the end looped tubes should be used with the aluminium version only. Are looped tubes only meant for OTF?

Ty


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You can attach looped tubes ttf on the scout with the flip clips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Cjw said:


> You can attach looped tubes ttf on the scout with the flip clips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty. I was looking at the scout on simpleshot website, does anyone know whether the limited color scout is gen 2 material?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe all the scouts are the gen 2 material now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not 100% if Pocket Predator is making these Lil Rangers, but if he is they are fit the n your hand love i.e. a glove.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not 100% if Pcket Predator is making these Lil Rangers, but he if is they are fit in your hand like a glove.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Tag said:


> I'm not 100% if Pcket Predator is making these Lil Rangers, but he if is they are fit in your hand like a glove.


Thanks I'll look into that as well


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

From what you've described I'll bet you will like the Alley Cat by Jack Koehler on eBay for $69. Shoots looped tubes or looped bands.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Ordered a Scout and a Beanflip from Simpleshot. Been waiting 3 weeks for it to arrived, its killing me.


----------

